# Osimhen al Napoli per 50 mln più bonus.



## admin (27 Luglio 2020)

Come riportato da Sky, nella giornata di domani il Napoli definirà gli ultimi dettagli per Osimhen, acquistato per 50 mln più diversi bonus. Ingaggio da 4,5 mln netti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Luglio 2020)

ogni giorno cala. sono stracurioso di sapere i dettagli e di vederlo giocare.
ricordo quando uscì la notizia che lo voleva leo per 10M lo scorso inverno e vedendo un video su YT sembrava proprio essere un cesso.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, nella giornata di domani il Napoli definirà gli ultimi dettagli per Osimhen, acquistato per 50 mln più diversi bonus. Ingaggio da 4,5 mln netti.



L'amara verità è che le nostre concorrenti spenderanno più di noi e si rafforzeranno, altro che due o tre puntelli alla rosa...

Vediamo alla fine.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, nella giornata di domani il Napoli definirà gli ultimi dettagli per Osimhen, acquistato per 50 mln più diversi bonus. Ingaggio da 4,5 mln netti.



Il napoli forte lo è da anni e da anni gioca per i vertici.
Quest'anno forse è finito definitivamente il napoli di sarri ma ci sono tutte le condizioni affinchè torni a lottare per l'alta classifica.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, nella giornata di domani il Napoli definirà gli ultimi dettagli per Osimhen, acquistato per 50 mln più diversi bonus. Ingaggio da 4,5 mln netti.



Se pensano di sostituire un giocatore completo come Milik con sta capra qui stanno freschi..un altro Leao, vede un po' di più la porta ma al solito è il classico giocatore di colore scoordinato che punta solo su velocità e esplosività...tecnica davvero penosa e in Italia non troverà mai difensori che in area gli concedono 4-5 metri per girarsi..

Ottimo che vadano su sti profili, significa che non possono puntare ai campioni veri


----------



## bmb (28 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> L'amara verità è che le nostre concorrenti spenderanno più di noi e si rafforzeranno, altro che due o tre puntelli alla rosa...
> 
> Vediamo alla fine.



Ah poi finché prendono gli Osimhen a 50 + bonus con 5 di stipendio sono veramente pericolosissime.


----------



## kipstar (28 Luglio 2020)

Non conosco il giocatore....però la sua valutazione può diventare pericolosa per tutto il mercato...
Mi sembra tanto....imho....poi magari mi sbaglio ed è un attaccante da 20 gol sicuri a stagione...


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> L'amara verità è che le nostre concorrenti spenderanno più di noi e si rafforzeranno, altro che due o tre puntelli alla rosa...
> 
> Vediamo alla fine.



lo vedi un buon affare? tutto considerato.


----------



## koti (28 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se pensano di sostituire un giocatore completo come Milik con sta capra qui stanno freschi..un altro Leao, vede un po' di più la porta ma al solito è il classico giocatore di colore scoordinato che punta solo su velocità e esplosività...tecnica davvero penosa e in Italia non troverà mai difensori che in area gli concedono 4-5 metri per girarsi..
> 
> Ottimo che vadano su sti profili, significa che non possono puntare ai campioni veri



Molto meno tecnico di Leao in realtà, pure dai video si nota che fatica a stoppare la palla.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Luglio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se pensano di sostituire un giocatore completo come Milik con sta capra qui stanno freschi..un altro Leao, vede un po' di più la porta ma al solito è il classico giocatore di colore scoordinato che punta solo su velocità e esplosività...tecnica davvero penosa e in Italia non troverà mai difensori che in area gli concedono 4-5 metri per girarsi..
> 
> Ottimo che vadano su sti profili, significa che non possono puntare ai campioni veri



adesso senza saper ne leggere ne scrivere la penso come te. se il milan avesse preso questo a queste cifre mi sarei sparato. mi piacerebbe vederlo almeno un paio di partite per giudicarlo comunque.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> adesso senza saper ne leggere ne scrivere la penso come te. se il milan avesse preso questo a queste cifre mi sarei sparato. mi piacerebbe vederlo almeno un paio di partite per giudicarlo comunque.



Si per carità non boccio nessuno a priori, ma l'impressione è quella..lo stesso Leao è inutile nascondercelo, ad oggi è un mezzo flop..


----------



## sette (28 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, nella giornata di domani il Napoli definirà gli ultimi dettagli per Osimhen, acquistato per 50 mln più diversi bonus. Ingaggio da 4,5 mln netti.



Mi sembrano cifre pazzesche, 50 mln è stato il prezzo di Icardi per andare dall'inter al PSG.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Luglio 2020)

sette ha scritto:


> Mi sembrano cifre pazzesche, 50 mln è stato il prezzo di Icardi per andare dall'inter al PSG.



La francia gode di una stima immotivata da parte di tutti gli addetti ai lavori, le valutazioni folli sono la logica conseguenza.
Viene considerata la palestra d'europa, il brasile d'europa, ma la realtà è che spesso becchi il giovane che ha grosse difficoltà perfino nel fraseggio nel breve . 
Chissà che schifo poi dietro tra procuratori e paghette annesse....


----------



## sette (28 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La francia gode di una stima immotivata da parte di tutti gli addetti ai lavori, le valutazioni folli sono la logica conseguenza.
> Viene considerata la palestra d'europa, il brasile d'europa, ma la realtà è che spesso becchi il giovane che ha grosse difficoltà perfino nel fraseggio nel breve .
> Chissà che schifo poi dietro tra procuratori e paghette annesse....



Sarà che beneficiano di reputazione eccessiva a causa del mondiale vinto.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Luglio 2020)

sette ha scritto:


> Sarà che beneficiano di reputazione eccessiva a causa del mondiale vinto.



Il movimento è fortissimo per carità , come sono forti a livello di nazionale.
Non dico questo.
Ovviamente la francia è una realtà molto particolare perchè è una realtà multietnica.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> lo vedi un buon affare? tutto considerato.



Acquisto ambizioso.

È il miglior attaccante visto il ligue 1 questa stagione.

E velocissimo, cattivo, attaccante da ripartenze e gioco verticale. Pagato caro, d'altra parte il Napoli è da anni ad un livello tale da non potersi più permettere soltanto vere scommesse per migliorare. Manolas, Lozano, ora Osimhen, insomma giocatori di quella categoria medio alta che costano.

Il napoli sta cambiando forma con lozano, Osimhen, ho letto che stanno trattando Boga.

Giuntoli è un DS con tante idee, chiare e coerenti, e sempre proiettato avanti.

Temo molto il Napoli, francamente. Vedremo a fine mercato.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Acquisto ambizioso.
> 
> È il miglior attaccante visto il ligue 1 questa stagione.
> 
> ...



Il Napoli è al 7 posto per sbaglio, non vale certo meno sulla carta di noi e delle Romane. Fabian Ruiz e Zielinski sono due centrocampisti top che si sogna anche la Juve in questo momento. Kulibaly un altro top e in avanti hanno tantissime opzioni. L'unica cosa che mi da qualche sollievo è che sono fuori dalla CL il prossimo anno, quindi qualcuno parte sicuro (Kulibaly, Milik?)


----------



## Djici (28 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Acquisto ambizioso.
> 
> È il miglior attaccante visto il ligue 1 questa stagione.
> 
> ...



Lozano Osimeh Boga sembra un tridente imprendibile. 
Pero poi vediamo cosa danno sul campo. 
Insomma non è detto che si siano rinforzati. Perché per fare giocare Osimeh, non giocherà Mertens. 

Vediamo. Non voglio parlare troppo prima di averli visti tutti insieme. 
Certo che per il gioco di Gattuso sono perfetti.


----------



## Djerry (28 Luglio 2020)

Dove il Napoli ha Koulibaly a 6 milioni da qualche mese, noi abbiamo Gigio a 6 milioni da tre anni.
Dove il Napoli ha Ospina a 1.4, noi abbiamo Reina a 3.
Dove il Napoli ha Allan a 2, noi abbiamo avuto Montolivo a 2.5 e Biglia a 3.5.
Dove il Napoli ha Di Lorenzo a 1.1, noi abbiamo avuto Abate a 2.3 e Conti a 2.
Dove il Napoli ha Zielinski a 1.1 e Ruiz a 1.5, noi abbiamo avuto Bertolacci a 2 e Borini a 2.5.
E così via...
Sorvolo sulle vicende simbolo tipo Higuain, da noi e da loro.

Semplicistico e riduttivo, ovviamente anche loro fanno qualche vaccata e noi qualche mossa corretta, ma il motivo per cui loro partendo da un terzo del nostro fatturato ci sono venuti a prendere in 6-7 anni è tutto lì. Rilanciando pure con i Lozano e gli Osimhen.

Ed è tutto puramente sportivo, non commerciale o altro.


----------



## LukeLike (28 Luglio 2020)

Non oso immaginare i commenti disperati con una mano alla tastiera e l'altra alla calcolatrice se li avessimo spesi noi 50 milioni + quasi 5 milioni di stipendio ad uno che con le difese da Serie B della Ligue 1 ha gli stessi numeri di un Niang.

C'è poco da fare, l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde.

Neppure i miei amici tifosi del Napoli sono così entusiasti di questo acquisto come lo sono certi qui.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Luglio 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Non oso immaginare i commenti disperati con una mano alla tastiera e l'altra alla calcolatrice se li avessimo spesi noi 50 milioni + quasi 5 milioni di stipendio ad uno che con le difese da Serie B della Ligue 1 ha gli stessi numeri di un Niang.



Questo è sicuro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> L'amara verità è che le nostre concorrenti spenderanno più di noi e si rafforzeranno, altro che due o tre puntelli alla rosa...



Vedremo se andrà così, soprattutto per quanto riguarda Lazio e Atalanta.

Ma se andasse così la colpa sarebbe solo nostra, visto che se riempissimo la voce “sponsorizzazione da holding” fino ai limiti massimi concessi dall’FPF avremmo molto più potere d’investimento anche noi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> L'amara verità è che le nostre concorrenti spenderanno più di noi e si rafforzeranno, altro che due o tre puntelli alla rosa...
> 
> Vediamo alla fine.



Spenderanno.. ma si rafforzeranno?

Dentro Osimeh, Petagna, fuori Milik e Koulibaly, Callejon, forse Allan
Sicuramente piú futuribili, ma rinforzati... boh


----------



## Molenko (28 Luglio 2020)

Non lo conosco, ma io ho letto di un centravanti, che oltre a essere molto veloce, sa anche proteggere palla e far salire la squadra. Però, ripeto, mai visto.

Giuntoli comunque è uno dei migliori DS in circolazione, per cui non mi stupirei se il ragazzo si dovesse rivelare molto forte.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Spenderanno.. ma si rafforzeranno?
> 
> Dentro Osimeh, Petagna, fuori Milik e Koulibaly, Callejon, forse Allan
> Sicuramente piú futuribili, ma rinforzati... boh



Vediamo alla fine, come scrivevo, infatti.

Il mio commento era per dire che quando si dice che noi con questa squadra più qualche puntello faremo chissà cosa... a me pare un discorso parecchio miope, perché anche le altre si muoveranno. 

Il problema è che noi dobbiamo recuperare un bel gap.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Luglio 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Non oso immaginare i commenti disperati con una mano alla tastiera e l'altra alla calcolatrice se li avessimo spesi noi 50 milioni + quasi 5 milioni di stipendio ad uno che con le difese da Serie B della Ligue 1 ha gli stessi numeri di un Niang.
> 
> C'è poco da fare, l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde.
> 
> Neppure i miei amici tifosi del Napoli sono così entusiasti di questo acquisto come lo sono certi qui.



da noi sarebbe subito stato etichettato come marchetta, giustamente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Luglio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Non lo conosco, ma io ho letto di un centravanti, che oltre a essere molto veloce, sa anche proteggere palla e far salire la squadra. Però, ripeto, mai visto.
> 
> Giuntoli comunque è uno dei migliori DS in circolazione, per cui non mi stupirei se il ragazzo si dovesse rivelare molto forte.



"veloce come etoo, potente come drogba"

vedremo...


----------



## uolfetto (28 Luglio 2020)

premesso che non l'ho mai visto ma guardando i numeri mi sembra esagerato il paragone con leao, questo qui ha fatto già 40 gol tra i professionisti. leao non arrivava in doppia cifra mi pare. ha anche un anno in più. poi magari si rivelerà un floppone ma sicuramente è un profilo che parte già almeno un paio di step in avanti rispetto al nostro.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vediamo alla fine, come scrivevo, infatti.
> 
> Il mio commento era per dire che quando si dice che noi con questa squadra più qualche puntello faremo chissà cosa... a me pare un discorso parecchio miope, perché anche le altre si muoveranno.
> 
> Il problema è che noi dobbiamo recuperare un bel gap.



Prima di tutto bisogna capire che bisogna puntellare abbassando i costi. L'anno scorso ci siamo riusciti, ma non è sempre domenica.
Secondo bisogna capire cosa vale nel lungo periodo, fuori lockdown la squadra.
Terzo dipendere così tanto da un 40enne da molte incognite e poco futuro.

A questo va aggiunto appunto che ci sono le avversarie:

Juve sempre su, per quanto male faccia, come fai a tirarla sotto?
Inter crescerà ancora, o implode Conte oppure altra molto alta
Napoli oggettivamente parte davanti, ha più qualità e meno incognite.
Atalanta sembra una macchina inarrestabile, quest anno avrà anche spazio per investire, vedremo se i successi porteranno il desiderio di contratti pesanti smontando il giocattolo, il nemico dell'Atalanta è il suo successo. Imploderà nel 2020? lo showdown di Lisbona sarà un fattore chiave.
Lazio la vedo in netto calo anche perchè con il doppio impegno campionato champions, la vedo dura. Quest anno ha ignorato le coppe, quest anno toccherà al campionato?
Roma... assetto societario incerto, difficile dire cosa farà. Ha tanto talento ma un organico bislacco, adesso ad esempio ha 6 esterni d'attacco ma non ne gioca nessuno. Per competere deve adattare l'organico al gioco. La dirigenza sarà presente su questo?


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Prima di tutto bisogna capire che bisogna puntellare abbassando i costi. L'anno scorso ci siamo riusciti, ma non è sempre domenica.
> Secondo bisogna capire cosa vale nel lungo periodo, fuori lockdown la squadra.
> Terzo dipendere così tanto da un 40enne da molte incognite e poco futuro.
> 
> ...



Ma che siamo molto indietro rispetto alla concorrenza mi pare indubbio e non lo scopriamo mica oggi.
Ma che vogliamo farci?
Rimbocchiamoci le maniche e lavoriamo.
Non penso che con l'arrivo di rangnick avremmo bruciato le tappe e annichilito la concorrenza.
Per far questo servirebbe messi, non rangnick.


----------



## Djerry (28 Luglio 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Non oso immaginare i commenti disperati con una mano alla tastiera e l'altra alla calcolatrice se li avessimo spesi noi 50 milioni + quasi 5 milioni di stipendio ad uno che con le difese da Serie B della Ligue 1 ha gli stessi numeri di un Niang.
> 
> C'è poco da fare, l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde.
> 
> Neppure i miei amici tifosi del Napoli sono così entusiasti di questo acquisto come lo sono certi qui.



Ma l'analisi non credo si possa basare sull'acquisto in quanto tale, bensì su contesto e possibilità.

Ed allora sì, l'erba del vicino è molto più verde.

Bilanci Napoli:
2010: +26
2011: +10
2012: +14
2013: +8
2014: +20
2015: -13
2016: -3
2017: +66
2018: -6
2019: +30

Bilanci Milan:
2010: -70
2011: -67
2012: -7
2013: -16
2014: -91
2015: -90
2016: -74
2017: -64
2018: -126
2019: -145

Risultato? 13 anni fa noi eravamo a 210 milioni di fatturato, ora siamo sotto quella cifra (unica big in tutta Europa con segno negativo, rispetto ad una media di aumento quasi sempre superiore al 100%, cioè dovevamo come minimo essere a 400 milioni).
Il Napoli era a 50 milioni ed ora ci ha raggiunto.

Poi ognuno vede il calcio come vuole, ci mancherebbe


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Luglio 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma l'analisi non credo si possa basare sull'acquisto in quanto tale, bensì su contesto e possibilità.
> 
> Ed allora sì, l'erba del vicino è molto più verde.
> 
> ...



Come vedresti la realtà napoli calcio senza la partecipazione fissa o quasi alla champions?
Quest'anno, per esempio, alla champions non vi parteciperanno. Condizionerà questo fattore entrate e potenzialità?


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Luglio 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ma l'analisi non credo si possa basare sull'acquisto in quanto tale, bensì su contesto e possibilità.
> 
> Ed allora sì, l'erba del vicino è molto più verde.
> 
> ...



Il dislivello tra il 2013 e il 2014 a cos’era dovuto? Non ricordo


----------



## Jino (28 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Come vedresti la realtà napoli calcio senza la partecipazione fissa o quasi alla champions?
> Quest'anno, per esempio, alla champions non vi parteciperanno. Condizionerà questo fattore entrate e potenzialità?



Mi intrometto. Io la vedo come la Roma, cioè senza la coppa campioni puoi comunque pensare di fare un mercato ottimistico, ma di fatto fai un all-in per la stagione successiva, due stagioni senza la coppa campioni e con un monte ingaggi da tale ti obbliga poi a cedere qualcuno altrimenti vai sotto il riflettore uefa.


----------



## Djerry (28 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Come vedresti la realtà napoli calcio senza la partecipazione fissa o quasi alla champions?
> Quest'anno, per esempio, alla champions non vi parteciperanno. Condizionerà questo fattore entrate e potenzialità?



Difficile quantificare perché poi dipende sempre da quanta strada fai (oltre a cosa si incrocia a livello di botteghino, in quota minore), però tra un ottavo di finale di Champions ed un ottavo di finale di Europa League ballano circa 30-40 milioni (qualcuno più tecnico può andare nel dettaglio), che non è poco come dice Jino.

Ma poiché ormai nessuno è fesso e si tende a diluire le plusvalenze negli anni anticipandole (se hai qualcosa da vendere, ovvero non il nostro caso), si sono già portati avanti per la prossima stagione con "attivo" interessante per Verdi, Inglese, Rog, persino Chiriches e Grassi.

Questo vuol dire che magari con una plusvalenza in più delle due corpose canoniche (Milik e Allan a cui quindi si aggiunge una terza, Ounas?) o magari con un Lozano in meno in entrata, possono comodamente viaggiare intorno al pareggio di bilancio persino senza Champions e tenendo KK, Zielinski e Ruiz, anche rilanciando negli investimenti come Osimhen.

Siamo sempre lì, si tratta banalmente di calibrare e programmare, all'interno di costi contenuti ed equilibrati, sfruttando un parco giocatori che ti può portare a scegliere chi e quando cedere.

Il Napoli non farà mai all-in, noi ne abbiamo fatti 4 negli ultimi 10 anni:
Ibra 1 (che ci costò Thiago)
Bacca, Bertolacci e soci (estate infernale di Galliani, suo punto più basso all time)
Mirabelli
Leonardo



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il dislivello tra il 2013 e il 2014 a cos’era dovuto? Non ricordo



I primi segnali dello scenario di cessione: fu quella strana "cosa" contabile inserita come "sopravvenienze passive straordinarie", circa meno 25 milioni dal nulla, una specie di pulizia contabile in relazione alla partecipazione Fininvest in società, in vista dell'arrivo dei nuovi acquirenti.

Aggiungiamoci che nei due anni prima c'erano state le plusvalenze di Thiago, Ibra e Pato, mentre quell'anno facemmo spiccioli con Balotelli per circa 20 milioni in meno, e che intanto la squadra mancava la Champions con in più gli ingaggioni di Essien, Rami, Honda e Kaka2, ed ecco il buco.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Prima di tutto bisogna capire che bisogna puntellare abbassando i costi. L'anno scorso ci siamo riusciti, ma non è sempre domenica.
> Secondo bisogna capire cosa vale nel lungo periodo, fuori lockdown la squadra.
> Terzo dipendere così tanto da un 40enne da molte incognite e poco futuro.
> 
> ...



Vedremo. 

Per me il problema principale è che stagione dopo stagione questo gap non lo stiamo recuperando. 

Ma anzi è proprio il contrario!!! A parte la Roma, che quanto a cialtroni non ha niente da invidiare a nessuno, stagione dopo stagione le stiamo perdendo tutte.

Finora ne avevamo 3, poi 4 davanti, adesso in pratica 5, più o meno.

Vedremo la stagione che viene. Per le decisioni che stiamo prendendo, si presenta come un bel all in sul quarto posto.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Luglio 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Difficile quantificare perché poi dipende sempre da quanta strada fai (oltre a cosa si incrocia a livello di botteghino, in quota minore), però tra un ottavo di finale di Champions ed un ottavo di finale di Europa League ballano circa 30-40 milioni (qualcuno più tecnico può andare nel dettaglio), che non è poco come dice Jino.
> 
> Ma poiché ormai nessuno è fesso e si tende a diluire le plusvalenze negli anni anticipandole (se hai qualcosa da vendere, ovvero non il nostro caso), si sono già portati avanti per la prossima stagione con "attivo" interessante per Verdi, Inglese, Rog, persino Chiriches e Grassi.
> 
> ...



Bella analisi del Napoli. Concordo.

Hanno una gestione magistrale, possono fare a meno tranquillamente della CL e continuare a rafforzare la squadra. 

Naturalmente non a lungo.

Ma il Napoli non si fa grandi problemi a cedere giocatori importanti di fronte a cifre importanti. Grazie a competenza e capacità riescono a rimpiazzarli ogni volta. 
È una bella società, coraggiosa e coerente. Tra l'altro in questi anni ha spesso offerto un bel calcio, divertente.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vedremo.
> 
> Per me il problema principale è che stagione dopo stagione questo gap non lo stiamo recuperando.
> 
> ...



In veritá gli altri hanno picchi e crolli, noi costanti.

In questi ultimi 3 anni siamo arrivati davanti a Napoli, Atalanta, Roma e Lazio, ma mai tutte assieme,
L’anomalia é l’Atalanta.

Togli lei dall’equazione e rileggi la classifica degli ultimi 2 anni, saremmo arrivati quarti a un punto dal terzo (davanti a Lazio é Roma) e quarti o quinti quest anno.P (davanti a Napoli e magari Roma).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In veritá gli altri hanno picchi e crolli, noi costanti.
> 
> In questi ultimi 3 anni siamo arrivati davanti a Napoli, Atalanta, Roma e Lazio, ma mai tutte assieme,
> L’anomalia é l’Atalanta.
> ...



Sarebbe stato sufficiente fare dei gironi d’andata normali, a dire il vero, invece che da squadra da salvezza tranquilla come ormai facciamo da un triennio, per arrivare in CL (magari non quest’anno visti i punti richiesti dal quarto posto nel 2019/2020, che saranno 78/80).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vedremo.
> 
> Per me il problema principale è che stagione dopo stagione questo gap non lo stiamo recuperando.
> 
> ...



Il nostro più grande nemico in questi anni è stata la mancata costanza. Con Ibra confidano evidentemente in una stagione più continua, da minimo 35 punti per girone, invece di essere decimi nella prima parte e terzi nella seconda per punti conquistati come ormai sta diventando una tradizione.

Staremo a vedere, ma Ibra per questo potrebbe ben essere la scelta giusta, perché difficilmente, a meno che non si infortuni e resti fuori mesi, con lui sarebbe pensabile fare 25 punti da Settembre a Gennaio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe stato sufficiente fare dei gironi d’andata normali, a dire il vero, invece che da squadra da salvezza tranquilla come ormai facciamo da un triennio, per arrivare in CL (magari non quest’anno visti i punti richiesti dal quarto posto nel 2019/2020, che saranno 78/80).



Dobbiamo anche sperare che l’Atalanta imploda.
Adesso ha un monte ingaggi di 30 milioni lordi.

Mettiamo che quest anno arrivi in semifinale o magari in finale di CL.

Voglio vedere come gestirá le varie squadre pronte ad offrire ai Goosens di turno ben piú dei 200.000 € che prende a Bergamo.

A quel punto o l’Atalanta tiene a forza molti rompendo l’armonia, oppure adegua gli stipendi, diventando poi dipendente dalla continua qualificazione in CL con un budget comunque basso (obbligata a continuare a fare miracoli), oppure smonta tutto e ricostruisce.

Il successo é il nemico dell’Atalanta


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In veritá gli altri hanno picchi e crolli, noi costanti.
> 
> In questi ultimi 3 anni siamo arrivati davanti a Napoli, Atalanta, Roma e Lazio, ma mai tutte assieme,
> L’anomalia é l’Atalanta.
> ...



Già. Guardando le cose da un altro punto di vista, diciamo più imparziale, noi siamo una squadra da EL come livello, poi se tra le altre 5 qualcuna fa una stagione a vuoto allora possiamo più o meno lottare per il quarto posto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Già. Guardando le cose da un altro punto di vista, diciamo più imparziale, noi siamo una squadra da EL come livello, poi se tra le altre 5 qualcuna fa una stagione a vuoto allora possiamo più o meno lottare per il quarto posto.



Secondo me invece il nostro livello è stato condizionato dai continui cambiamenti:

1. Nel 2017 cambi proprietà, dirigenza e tutta la rosa. Poi a Dicembre pure l’allenatore.

2. Nel 2018 cambiamo proprietà e dirigenza.

3. Nel 2019 cambiamo dirigenza e allenatore, per cambiarlo poi nuovamente ad Ottobre, oltre ad un certo cambiamento nella rosa.

Per me si spiega così il fatto che in questi tre anni ci impieghiamo mezza stagione ad ingranare, la mancanza di continuità. Ma per me una squadra da EL e basta non fa gironi di ritorno da 40 punti per tre anni di fila.



Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo anche sperare che l’Atalanta imploda.
> Adesso ha un monte ingaggi di 30 milioni lordi.
> 
> Mettiamo che quest anno arrivi in semifinale o magari in finale di CL.
> ...



Esatto, ottima lettura. È importante che l’Atalanta perda pezzi quest’Estate, e non trattenga i big. Poi c’è anche la Lazio, che ho serissimi dubbi che ripeta la stagione di quest’anno. La Rometta non mi preoccupa, se noi avessimo fatto il nostro li avremmo messi dietro nonostante gli scandalosi favori arbitrali di cui godono. L’anno scorso anche furono la squadra più aiutata insieme alla Ndranghetus, nella classifica senza errori arbitrali hanno avuto ben cinque punti in più (a titolo di esempio ricordiamo Roma-Milan con l’intervento di Kolarov su Suso) e noi cinque in meno (squadra più martoriata della Serie A dopo il Toro), nonostante ciò ci arrivarono due punti dietro.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo anche sperare che l’Atalanta imploda.
> Adesso ha un monte ingaggi di 30 milioni lordi.
> 
> Mettiamo che quest anno arrivi in semifinale o magari in finale di CL.
> ...



Figuriamoci. L'Atalanta non è mica una società di cialtroni come noi.

Se arriva un'offerta importante per Gosens lo spediscono senza nemmeno pensarci. Ovviamente chiederanno 50 milioni... ma Saranno mesi e mesi che hanno individuato il sostituto. 

Per dire, parlando della cronaca di questi giorni, la Juve ha chiesto Zapata e l'Atalanta ha risposto 80 milioni...
Nessuno è mai incedibile per l'Atalanta, ma ora come ora se ti presenti da loro ti spennano.

Secondo me se in Serie A ci fossero società serie e normali, a cominciare dal Milan è ovvio, l'Atalanta farebbe quello che sa fare ovvero crescere giocatori e rivenderli, arrivando in EL. Invece anno dopo anno sono sempre più competitivi... assurdo. Bisognerebbe capire dove sta l'errore, invece noi ogni estate ci troviamo allo stesso punto, in un eterno giro di giostra.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece il nostro livello è stato condizionato dai continui cambiamenti:
> 
> 1. Nel 2017 cambi proprietà, dirigenza e tutta la rosa. Poi a Dicembre pure l’allenatore.
> 
> ...



Senza continuità fai mai nulla.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Figuriamoci. L'Atalanta non è mica una società di cialtroni come noi.
> 
> Se arriva un'offerta importante per Gosens lo spediscono senza nemmeno pensarci. Ovviamente chiederanno 50 milioni... ma Saranno mesi e mesi che hanno individuato il sostituto.
> 
> ...



Individuare il sostituto è un conto, che si riveli all’altezza è un altro. Il Milan a metà anni ‘90 chiuse, nel ‘96, il ciclo più importante della storia del calcio. Pensavamo di ripartire ed aver individuato i sostituti giusti invece nonostante spese importanti imbroccammo due stagioni da undicesimo e decimo posto, e più in generale sette anni di mediocrità intervallati solo da uno scudetto tanto emozionante quanto casuale. E quel Milan era il club più ricco del mondo e, al tempo, avanti a tutti come organizzazione.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il nostro più grande nemico in questi anni è stata la mancata costanza. Con Ibra confidano evidentemente in una stagione più continua, da minimo 35 punti per girone, invece di essere decimi nella prima parte e terzi nella seconda per punti conquistati come ormai sta diventando una tradizione.
> 
> Staremo a vedere, ma Ibra per questo potrebbe ben essere la scelta giusta, perché difficilmente, a meno che non si infortuni e resti fuori mesi, con lui sarebbe pensabile fare 25 punti da Settembre a Gennaio.



Anche qui... capisco che ragionare razionalmente sia dura quando si parla di Ibra. Capisco che lui abbia la forza di mille uomini, che vola come Superman, che spara laser dagli occhi... ma ragazzi dire che puntiamo su un giocatore di 40 anni per la continuità... mah

A me sembra che noi al Milan vogliamo dimostrare che mentre tutte le società del mondo ragionano in un modo, noi ragioniamo nel modo opposto perché siamo i più furbi.

Poi che devo dire, speriamo bene. Facciano le cose ad catsum e speriamo nell'epidemia di morbillo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Senza continuità fai mai nulla.



Appunto.

Ma non mi bevo il fatto che una squadra che fa 40 punti nel ritorno per tre anni di fila abbia un livello da massimo quinto/sesto posto. Una squadra da quinto/sesto posto può imbroccare un anno in cui nel girone di ritorno fa tutti quei punti, non tre di fila. Tre di fila forse se si iscrive al campionato polacco.

Per me abbiamo sempre underperformato mettendoci mezza annata ad ingranare proprio perché è mancata la continuità e si è “ripartiti” ogni anno. Quest’anno non sarà così, rimarranno dirigenza, allenatore, e la rosa non sarà stravolta.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Individuare il sostituto è un conto, che si riveli all’altezza è un altro. Il Milan a metà anni ‘90 chiuse, nel ‘96, il ciclo più importante della storia del calcio. Pensavamo di ripartire ed aver individuato i sostituti giusti invece nonostante spese importanti imbroccammo due stagioni da undicesimo e decimo posto, e più in generale sei anni di mediocrità intervallati solo da uno scudetto tanto emozionante quanto casuale. E quel Milan era il club più ricco del mondo e, al tempo, avanti a tutti come organizzazione.



Negli anni 90 forse. Oggi proprio no.

Il Liverpool vende Coutinho tra le polemiche e le proteste dei tifosi, spendendo poi quei soldi, ancora tra le risatine di tutto il mondo, per un certo Van Djik e Alisson.

Il Real vende CR7 e compra due ragazzini minorenni, Vinicius e Rodrygo.

Il punto e che bisogna essere grandi società. Avere capacità, coraggio, idee chiare, lungimiranza... tu vedi tutto questo al Milan?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Anche qui... capisco che ragionare razionalmente sia dura quando si parla di Ibra. Capisco che lui abbia la forza di mille uomini, che vola come Superman, che spara laser dagli occhi... ma ragazzi dire che puntiamo su un giocatore di 40 anni per la continuità... mah
> 
> A me sembra che noi al Milan vogliamo dimostrare che mentre tutte le società del mondo ragionano in un modo, noi ragioniamo nel modo opposto perché siamo i più furbi.
> 
> Poi che devo dire, speriamo bene. Facciano le cose ad catsum e speriamo nell'epidemia di morbillo.



Continuità ovviamente da intendere all’interno della stagione...

Chiaramente su Ibra non ci punti per il futuro, zio Zlatan è la scommessa per tornare in CL. Chiaramente serve anche un suo vice e mettere a posto la fascia destra, eh.

Ma mi pare chiaro che puntino su Ibra per raggiungere quel maledetto quarto posto che ci farebbe svoltare.



Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Negli anni 90 forse. Oggi proprio no.
> 
> Il Liverpool vende Coutinho tra le polemiche e le proteste dei tifosi, spendendo poi quei soldi, ancora tra le risatine di tutto il mondo, per un certo Van Djik e Alisson.
> 
> ...



Certo, ho fatto quell’esempio per dire che se quello che all’epoca era il club più ricco ed organizzato al mondo ci ha messo molti anni per riaprire un ciclo vincente (e non c’era manco l’FPF) non è affatto detto che l’Atalanta riesca a confermarsi, se dovesse (speriamo) vendere l’argenteria.

Non è mai facile, tanto meno per un club che, come l’Atalanta, sta vivendo aldisopra della sua naturale dimensione.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Individuare il sostituto è un conto, che si riveli all’altezza è un altro. Il Milan a metà anni ‘90 chiuse, nel ‘96, il ciclo più importante della storia del calcio. Pensavamo di ripartire ed aver individuato i sostituti giusti invece nonostante spese importanti imbroccammo due stagioni da undicesimo e decimo posto, e più in generale sette anni di mediocrità intervallati solo da uno scudetto tanto emozionante quanto casuale. E quel Milan era il club più ricco del mondo e, al tempo, avanti a tutti come organizzazione.



E quel milan aveva nello spogliatoio gente forte e che sapeva vincere del calibro di maldini, costacurta , Albertini ,boban..
Altro che Romagnoli.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Luglio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E quel milan aveva nello spogliatoio gente forte e che sapeva vincere del calibro di maldini, costacurta , Albertini ,boban..
> Altro che Romagnoli.



Eh...

Romagnoli, il carisma di un tubetto di latte condensato vuoto.

Però se in area si dovessero applicare per regolamento le norme vigenti sul distanziamento sociale sarebbe un top, visto che difende già così.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Continuità ovviamente da intendere all’interno della stagione...
> 
> Chiaramente su Ibra non ci punti per il futuro, zio Zlatan è la scommessa per tornare in CL. Chiaramente serve anche un suo vice e mettere a posto la fascia destra, eh.
> 
> ...



Certo. È un all in, sperando magari in un'altra epidemia.

Ma dai, è presto. vediamo a fine mercato.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certo. È un all in, sperando magari in un'altra epidemia.
> 
> Ma dai, è presto. vediamo a fine mercato.



Il tuo giudizio sarà chiaramente negaruvo, a prescindere dal mercato. Già il fatto di confermare Ibra comporterà delle valutazioni pessime. È una mia sensazione eh.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Luglio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il tuo giudizio sarà chiaramente negaruvo, a prescindere dal mercato. Già il fatto di confermare Ibra comporterà delle valutazioni pessime. È una mia sensazione eh.



Non è detto. Vediamo.

Io non ho niente contro Ibra, che anzi è uno dei miei idoli. Sono contrario ad una certa logica.

Ma vediamo alla fine del mercato che squadra avremo noi e avranno le altre.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non è detto. Vediamo.
> 
> Io non ho niente contro Ibra, che anzi è uno dei miei idoli. Sono contrario ad una certa logica.
> 
> Ma vediamo alla fine del mercato che squadra avremo noi e avranno le altre.



Seguendo i ragionamenti fatti da tutti (me compreso) si partirà ad handicap rispetto agli altri, a meno di un mercato clamoroso. Cosa che non avrebbe senso, visti i precedenti all-in fatti. Ma aldilà di questo, che chiaramente condividiamo tutti, il confermare Ibra è chiaramente un colpo in controtendenza rispetto alle mosse dello scorso anno. Io spero che quantomeno gli acquisti vengano fatti con logica e rapportati al modulo scelto. Ma la vedo dura. I dubbi su Paolo poi sono sempre lì...


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Luglio 2020)

ma veramente si sta esaltando il napoli per Oshimen? lol
addirittura ho letto miglior centravanti della ligue 1. Poi come sempre vediamo i numeri e niente: 27 partite 13 gol. 
Andiamo a vedere qualche altro giocatore giusto per capire il fenomeno Oshimen
Icardi in Ligue 1, 20 partite 12 gol con la metà dei minuti giocatori tra l'altro, rispetto a oshimen.
Mbappé 20 partite 18 gol e 700 minuti in meno giocati
Depay 13 partite giocate 9 gol con soltanto 1000 minuti giocati (esattamente la metà di Oshimen e quasi gli stessi gol)
Moussa Dembele del Lione 27 partite 16 gol 

Come si fa a dire Oshimen miglior attaccante della ligue 1 quest'anno? ovviamente solo perché l'ha preso il napoli. Tra l'altro il ragazzo è acerbissimo ancora, esattamente come lo è Leao. Ma ormai i tifosi del Milan sono così.


ho anche letto attacco da paura del napoli per l'anno prossimo.
Lozano esaltato, ma quest'anno esattamente cosa avrebbe fatto per essere definito devastante? 
Politano? seriamente?
Mertens, annata peggiore da quando è napoli a parte il primo anno
Insigne, nel range dei vari anni

numero di gol totali napoli quest'anno: 58 gol ( 2 più del Milan dove siamo tutti concordi che ha un attacco ancora fin troppo povero di gol) e 49 reti subite. Quindi con Oshimen il Napoli acquisisce un giocatore da 20 gol mi state dicendo, altrimenti non si spiegano tutte queste manfrine. Peccato che i numeri dicano altro. 

Probabilmente qualcuno dovrebbe cominciare a parlare con obiettività piuttosto che tifare ancora gattuso.


----------



## mandraghe (29 Luglio 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma veramente si sta esaltando il napoli per Oshimen? lol
> addirittura ho letto miglior centravanti della ligue 1. Poi come sempre vediamo i numeri e niente: 27 partite 13 gol.
> Andiamo a vedere qualche altro giocatore giusto per capire il fenomeno Oshimen
> Icardi in Ligue 1, 20 partite 12 gol con la metà dei minuti giocatori tra l'altro, rispetto a oshimen.
> ...




Ma che domande fai. 

Non sai che per i capiscers amanti di football manager è meglio un giovane nemmeno tanto promettente che ad es. un 28 enne forte e affermato. Devi sapere che secondo le regole dei manageriali tu prendi un giovane, questo sicuramente esplode e poi lo rivendi a tre, quattro, cinque volte tanto. Così sistemi il bilancio. È tutto molto facile e molto semplice. Sei tu che ti devi adeguare e fare come i capiscers, gioca a football manager, vedrai che poi di calcio ne capirai a pacchi


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Luglio 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma che domande fai.
> 
> Non sai che per i capiscers amanti di football manager è meglio un giovane nemmeno tanto promettente che ad es. un 28 enne forte e affermato. Devi sapere che secondo le regole dei manageriali tu prendi un giovane, questo sicuramente esplode e poi lo rivendi a tre, quattro, cinque volte tanto. Così sistemi il bilancio. È tutto molto facile e molto semplice. Sei tu che ti devi adeguare e fare come i capiscers, gioca a football manager, vedrai che poi di calcio ne capirai a pacchi



Eh infatti, dovevo capirlo prima. Che stolto che sono.


----------



## Stex (31 Luglio 2020)

ho appena letto che è ufficiale : 70 milioni in 5 anni più bonus


----------



## willcoyote85 (31 Luglio 2020)

Stex ha scritto:


> ho appena letto che è ufficiale : 70 milioni in 5 anni più bonus



cifre da capogiro. fossero confermate al 90% sarà una fregatura.
dela... non ci credo che fa un numero del genere per il napoli, io mi immagino sia una supermarchetta in stile berlusconi pre cessione.


----------



## LukeLike (31 Luglio 2020)

Che spreco di denaro...


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Luglio 2020)

Scudetto per il napoli adesso. Non li ferma più nessuno!


----------



## Milanlove (31 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non è detto. Vediamo.
> 
> Io non ho niente contro Ibra, che anzi è uno dei miei idoli. Sono contrario ad una certa logica.
> 
> Ma vediamo alla fine del mercato che squadra avremo noi e avranno le altre.


E anche per le prossime stagioni. Perchè la logica del "vivacchiare" sul momento ti ports a compromettere per forza di cose anche le stagioni a venire.


----------

